
Booking.com – Annoying yet a Genius Experience (by Ori Feldstein) - ankit219
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/bookingcom-annoying-yet-genius-experience-ori-feldstein/
======
looper-life
Had an unpleasant one years ago. Just too much of everything on this page, you
get lost so fast. And then the weird pricing, if in EUR and US Dollar. It has
many many options, but not really user friendly.

